# لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس



## boka manshy (5 أغسطس 2012)

ياعرايس يابنوتات لا داعى للخجل اليكى بياض الياسمين للمنطقة الحساسة بكريم تريتو سبوت

TO: You + 4 More
Show Details
Message body






اقسم بالله الذي لا اله الا هو الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد و لم يولد و لم يكن له كفوا أحد

ان لا ابيح لنفسي مال حرام اخذته ظلم وليس اجتهاد مني وان ابيع وانا على عهد من الله
بان تصل الحقوق الى اصحابها وان تكون ثقتي بهم فوق كل شي وان اشتري
وانا على عهد من الله بان اعطي كل ذي حق حقه<O</O
والله على ما اقول شهيد<O</O


ووالله انى احبكن فى الله...


نعلن عن وصول كريم تفتيح البشرة .. والمنطقة الحساسة


بدون مبالغة ..

الكريم روعة ..

الاستعمال خلال اسبوعين كـ حد أقصى

النتيجة تبين خلال مدة من يومين الى 4 أيام ..





طريقة الاستعمال :





توضع طبقة خفيفة جدا من الكريم في المنطقة .. وتمسحين المنطقها كلها ..


طبقة خفيفة يا بنااات لانة كريم تقشير

وبعد 3 او 4 ايام راح تتقشر طبقة خفيفة من الجلد .. يتقشر السواد باي باي يا سوااااااااااااااااد

تدعك المناطق الداكنة اللون بالكريم اول يوم تستخدمي نص ساعة وتغسلية


ثاني يوم ساعة 3 يوم ساعة ونص وهكذا لحدماتوصلي الي 6 ساعات



على فكرة الكريم مو دهني وينشف بسرعه


ومهم جدا استخدام غسول طبي للمنطقه دهنها بكريم غير معطر

مثل غسول بيتا تين

ثم ضعي بعد الغسول

كريم سودود ومرة تحطي زيت جنين القمح


واذا تقشرت منطقة كثير حطي سودو ووقفي عن الكريم كم يوم

يوضع بالمساء مرة باليوم 


و أليكم النشرة الداخلية






يستخدم لفتيح لون الجلد تدريجيا في حالات البقع الداكنة او الاسمرار الناتج عن الحروق او الالتهابات
والنمش الجلدي
واسمرار الجلد المصاحب لاختلال الغدد التناسلية ( الكلف)





بالنسبة لطريقة استعماله يستخدم مرة او مرتين يوميا ويوصى بغسل الكريم من على البشرة بعد الاستعمال بمدة لا تتعدي 6 ساعات
وفي اول مرة استعمال يغسل بعد نص ساعة


لا يجب ان تزيد فترة الاستعمال عن شهرين وبحد اقصى 4 شهور



موانع الاستعمال :


الاكزيما الحادة والتهاب الجلد الحاد


الاثار الجانبية :




لا يستعمل للحامل ولا المرضع
ولا يستعمل للأطفال اقل من سنتين
ولا تعرض المناطق المعالجة بالكريم للشمس لفترات طويلة 

الحجم متوفر الصغير 15 ملل



مفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد 35 ريال & جمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلة 25 ريال


والحجم الكبير 30 ملل 
مفــــــــــــــــــــــــــرد 55& جمله 45 


وباقي المناطق عن طريق شركات الشحن بعد التحويل



و هذه تجارب منقوله لبعض البنات المستخدمه للكريم




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرحة طفل 

بالتوفيق
انا استخدمه حاليا صراااااحه روعه ونتائجه مضمونه قام جلدى يتقشر وطلع لى جلد ناعم ووردى

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عود ومسك 

عجيب تريتو سبوت من العام اختي ورفيجاتها طايحين فيه
وانا جربته عالخفيف والحمدلله لا صلخ ولا شي..وخصوصا الاماكن الخشنه نفس الكوع وبوع الرجل يقشرهم وينعمهم حييل



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة vooom


انا جربته واايد حلو لانه يقشر
وحتى اذا ما فتح البشره وايد بس لم يتقشر تحسين بنظافه ونعومه
انا احطه بالليل والصبح اترسه بيبي اويل وبروحه يتقشر
صج في اماكن تحسست بس وقفت جم يوم ورديت حطيته



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسمة بحر

حياتي واللة فديتج وانا بعد نفس طريقتج والحمدللة احسن وايد فرق معاي اللون


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسمة بحر 

حبيبتي واللة فديتج صج يهبل وانا بعد نفس طريقتج
وفرق اللون وايد
بس ابي اعرف ليش اللي مايعرفون يستخدمونة ليش يستخدمونة خل يشوفون شلون وبعدين يستخدمونة حرام بس يخوفون البنات شدعوة يمووت عالعموم انشاللة يفيد الكل واللي ماتعرف تستخدمة لا تحط منة كلشش

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقه مودي 

أنا لي سنتين أستخدمه .. أنا وخواتي ..
مع أنه وحده من خواتي ما نفع معها أول شي لانها بس كانت تحط الكريم ما ترطب ولا تهتم .... وأنا كنت أسوي طريقه ثانيه بالترطيب ..أسمحيلي أحطها بموضوعج ونفيد البنات ...
طبعا أدهن الكريم بالليل .. وأنام بدون ملابس داخليه ...

.



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قطوووة

انا مجربته يهبل شوي واييب لكم طريقتي عشان الكل يستفيد
موفقة


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة haifona 

الكريم روعه ،، خلى المنطقه رخاميه ناعمه وتلق ،، مستعده اشتريه ب 6 دنانير مو 3 بس ،، يكفي انه طبي ،، بلا خلطات تنباع بأغلى الاسعار وكلها صابون رقي وفازلين يعني شغل نصب اشكره


المندوبات

بالسعودية
جدة والمنطقة الغربية 
متيمة جدة 
أم لمار 
بالشرقية عامة والدمام خاصة 
فراشة الشرقية 
بالاحساء 
فيروز الأحساء 
بالرياض والمنطقى الوسطى 
ام سعود 
بجيزان والجنوب 
أسلام 
بمصر
فراشة ماس المصرية
my nam's mas
بسلطنة عمان عامة وصلالة خاصة 
أم البتول (تاجرة 2010)

بالمغرب 
جنان المغرب
بليبيا 
محل رومانس
الكويت
ليالي العمر
السعوديه_المدينه المنوره
امووريه
قطر
نوف
للتعرف على باقي منتجات ندى ماس وارقام المندوبات 
زورونا على موقع منتجات ندى ماس 
http://nadamasp/
مع تحياتي مندوبة ندى ماس
Reply to:
Send


----------



## boka manshy (13 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العــــــــــــــيد


----------



## boka manshy (27 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسالك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى


----------



## boka manshy (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مندوبه ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

"بينا أيوب يغتسل عرياناً، فخر عليه جراد من ذهب فجعل أيوب يحتثي في ثوبه، فناداه ربه: ألم اكن أغنيتك عما ترى؟ قال: بلى، وعزتك، ولكن لا غنى بي عن بركتك".


----------



## boka manshy (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك
مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام 
mas


----------



## boka manshy (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعدا


----------



## boka manshy (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

"اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزق


----------



## boka manshy (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات


----------



## boka manshy (17 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

"اللهم إني أعوذ بك من زوال نعمتك، وتحوُّل عافيتك، وفجاءة نقمتك، وجميع سخطك"


----------



## boka manshy (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل بــكــــــــــره


----------



## boka manshy (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

لا إله العظيم الحليم،لا اله الا الله رب العرش العظيم،لا اله الا الله رب السموات ورب الارض ورب العرش الكريم


----------



## boka manshy (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

قُل? إِن كُنتُم? تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِى يُحبِبكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغفِر? لَكُم? ذُنُوبَكُم? وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ


----------



## boka manshy (3 يناير 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اتق الله حيثما كنت،واتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها،وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## boka manshy (13 يناير 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

من بنى مسجداً لله بنى الله لة فى الجنه مثلة


----------



## boka manshy (22 يناير 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد


----------



## boka manshy (31 يناير 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

"اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع لي في داري، وبارك لي في رزق


----------



## boka manshy (7 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

ليس يتحسر أهل الجنة على شيء إلا على ساعة مرت بهم لم يذكروا الله عز وجل فيها


----------



## boka manshy (20 فبراير 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ


----------



## boka manshy (4 مارس 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (12 مارس 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (23 مارس 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

رَبِّ هَب لي من لدُنكَ ذُريةً طَيبةً إنكَ سَميعُ الدُّعاءِ


----------



## boka manshy (31 مارس 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

من بنى مسجداً لله بنى الله لة فى الجنه مثلة


----------



## boka manshy (9 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (17 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى


----------



## boka manshy (25 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات


----------



## boka manshy (2 مايو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق احيني ما علمت الحياة خيرا لي وتوفني ما علمت الوفاة خيرا لي


----------



## boka manshy (12 مايو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

"اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، وأعوذ بك من علمٍ لا ينفع


----------



## boka manshy (20 مايو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد


----------



## boka manshy (27 مايو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين


----------



## boka manshy (4 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## boka manshy (12 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (20 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم أجعلنا من الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه


----------



## boka manshy (29 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

لكل عملاء ندى مــاس

هناك من يحاول ان يسرق نجاح شركة ندى ماس

و يدعى بأنه ندى ماس و يقلد الحنة الهندية و زيت المعجزة

بسبب نجاحها الذان باتا حديثا المجلات و المنتديات و الصالونات حتى ربات البيوت و الصالونات 

يستخدمن و يمدحن حنة ندى ماس الحنة اسمها الماسة


----------



## boka manshy (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

إن الحمد لله، نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا،


----------



## boka manshy (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

قُل? إِن كُنتُم? تُحِبُّونَ اللّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِى يُحبِبكُمُ اللّهُ وَيَغفِر? لَكُم? ذُنُوبَكُم? وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ


----------



## boka manshy (31 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (11 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

للهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد


----------



## boka manshy (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مــــــرحـــبــا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة نـــدى مــــاس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية نـــدى مـــاســ الحلــم حقـيـقة


----------



## boka manshy (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

( رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين)


----------



## boka manshy (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللهم أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخره


----------



## boka manshy (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مندوبه تســـــــــــــــويق ندى ماس للتواصل على الخاص 

اطلبى الان يصـــــــــــــــلك قبل العيد
__________________


----------



## boka manshy (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ


----------



## boka manshy (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

ربنا اغفر لى و لوالدى و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب.


----------



## boka manshy (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

"لَوْلاَ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَى أُمَّتِي أَوْ عَلَى النَّاسِ لأَمَرْتُهُمْ بِالسِّوَاكِ مَعَ كُلِّ صَلاَةٍ"


----------



## boka manshy (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

(إن أمتي يدعون يوم القيامة غرا محجلين من آثار الوضوء فمن استطاع منكم أن يطيل غرته فليفعل).


----------



## boka manshy (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن الله أوحى إلي: أن تواضعوا، ولا يبغ بعضكم على بعض".


----------



## boka manshy (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

"قال الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي فليظن بي ما شاء".


----------



## boka manshy (1 يناير 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

Happy New Year

كل عام وانتم بخير
مندوبة تسويق الالكترونى ندى ماس فى الدول العربية
مع الخصومات مش اتقدر تخرج من هنا


----------



## boka manshy (18 يناير 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

:دع ما يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك


----------



## boka manshy (29 يناير 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

قال رسول الله: (من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين)


----------



## boka manshy (10 فبراير 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

: خالق الناس بخلق حسن.


----------



## boka manshy (20 فبراير 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

قال رسول الله: اتق الله حيثما كنت.


----------



## boka manshy (3 مارس 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

(... ومن سَلَكَ طريقاً يلتَمِسُ فِيه عِلماً، سهّل اللهُ له بهِ طريقاً إلى الجنة... )


----------



## boka manshy (15 مارس 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

ياهلااا ياهلاااا
ندى ماس مع اجمل و اكبر الخصومات فى العالم العربى
كل عام و كل ام بخير


----------



## boka manshy (29 مارس 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (8 أبريل 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

ياااااااااااااامرحبا 
يابنات ندى ماس عملت من العرووض كتير
الان عرض الخصووومات فى شهر ابريل
الحقي قبل نافذ القمية


----------



## boka manshy (19 أبريل 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (4 مايو 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (14 مايو 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (25 مايو 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

- رب أدخلنى مدخل صدق و أخرجنى مخرج صدق , و اجعل لى من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا.


----------



## boka manshy (5 يونيو 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا و ذرياتنا قرة أعين و أجعلنا للمتقين اماما , رب


----------



## boka manshy (16 يونيو 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

(ان الله لاينظر الى اجسامكم ،ولا الى صوركم،ولكن ينظر الى قلوبكم واعمالكم)


----------



## boka manshy (26 يونيو 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

"إِذَا كُنْتُمْ ثَلاَثَةً، فَلاَ يَتَنَاجى رَجُلاَنٍ دُونَ الآخَرِ حَتَّى تَخْتَلِطُوا بِالنَّاسِ أَجْلَ أَنْ يُحْزِنَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (12 يوليو 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (23 يوليو 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (9 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (20 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (21 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (1 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (16 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (9 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (29 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (10 يناير 2015)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (21 يناير 2015)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بشرى ساره لاهالي الكويت الشقيق بعد طول انتظار مندوب لشركة ندى ماس باالكويت
يابنات يوجد حاليا مندوب فى الكويت .فارس الكويت. 

لديكم الحين مندوب بانتظار طلباتكم باي وقت عبر الواتس اب 
للتواصل معه 
يوجد رقمه داخل موقع الشركة 
او اخذ البيانات من الاخصائية ندى ماس داخل الملف الشخصى
 شكراا  
بوكه مانشى
مندوبة تسويق الالكتروني ندى ماس فى العالم العربي


----------



## boka manshy (1 فبراير 2015)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (11 فبراير 2015)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (22 فبراير 2015)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (5 مارس 2015)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

ندى ماس / فى عيد ست الحبايب الغلاء عندنا غايب
مهرجان ست الحبايب / هدية عليك...هدية علينا
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ست الحبايب


----------



## boka manshy (17 مارس 2015)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (28 مارس 2015)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## crazeya (11 سبتمبر 2015)

*رد: لكل من تعاني الاسمرار في جميع مناطق الجسم كريم تريتوسبوت من ندى ماس*

باقي متوفر عندك ؟؟


----------

